# Stevia a big help for sweets.



## ibzoe (Apr 17, 2003)

Hi, I'm new to posting here, (lurked for over a yr.) but very old "friends" w/IBS (D) and also have severe Lactose Intolerance. I've done alot of research and am happy to say that I rarely have any symptoms anymore. I agree wholeheartedly that junk food, processed foods are IBS's worst enemy, even "normal healthy people". Sugar & any other sweetners (especially Nutrasweet! the stuff is almost like sterno - kid you not! Monsanto should be..#X#### and is *#!###+X#*!...can't say it here..) are among the worst offenders. However, I can't believe that in reading thru here there is not one mention of the herbal sweetner, Stevia. It is the ONLY sweetner that doesn't turn to glucose. Glucose is terrible for any kind of IBS. It's 300-600times sweeter then sugar & has healthy benefits. Please all, do some research on it. It's inexpensive & available at any health food store in liquid or powder. I get the powder form, mix a teaspoon in a 12 oz. plastic baby bottle w/boiled spring/filtered water, so I can just squirt a little in any beverage. One of the things I found the hardest to give up was my morning coffee. Since I've cut out virtually all sugar from my diet, I've been able to have some, tho 3/4 is decaffinated (gotta have some lead in it..:0 ). Also chocolate is rough on me to go without. So I've gotten some cookbooks using stevia & have made some decent brownies & a fudge sause/syrup using unsweetened cocoa & stevia. Sometimes, when I really crave sweets, just a drop or two on my tongue of stevia liquid satisfies me. Of course there are other things in my diet and herbs I use that help me, but time for me to step down off the soap-box. Will share so more later. Take care all. Zoe


----------



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

hope it works for you. im good with simple sugar, but i guess everyone is different.


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

Zoe,I use Stevia all the time. Would you please post your recipe for the brownies? I'd really appreciate it!!!







Jennifer


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I tried stevia several times and it didn't cause the symptoms I usually get from sugars, but it did cause heartburn.







I got some vegetable glycerin and as soon as I've nerved up for a possible bad reaction I'm going to try it.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

If you swuffer from fructose malabsorption these are the sweeteners allowedBarley Malt syrup, Brown Rice syrup, Cane sugar, corn syrup solidsDextrin, Dextrose, Glucose, Glucose polymers, Polycose, Moducal, Glycogen, Iso maltose, Lactose, Light corn syrup, Maltitol, Malto dextrins, Maltose, Starch,Aspartame- Equal, Nutra Sweet, SaccharinSweet N Low, Sugar Twin-can be heated- Sweet One -can be heated-


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

I use Vegetable Glycerine, also. It doesn't cause any problems for me. I generally use it in recipes that call for honey.Jennifer


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I have fructose and sugar sensitivity, which is a more severe reaction than fructose malabsorbtion. I've had reactions to all the sugars and sugar alcohols I've tried. The only difference is degree - dextrose and fructose are the worst, rice syrup and maltitol are the least severe.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I've switched to using raw cane sugar and it seems to settle pretty good. I've been wanting to try Stevia, maybe I'll give it a go. Aspartame is just gnarly stuff - I get a headache every time I use the stuff so I avoid it like the plague.


----------



## EYEBSER2 (Apr 27, 2003)

It takes a while to get used to the taste, but if you've sworn off sugar ANYTHING sweet tastes wonderful! I'm IBS-c and went to stevia but have to lay off now and then from it giving me a stomach ache. There are different forms you can buy, from packets to liquid to little pills to drop in your beverages. www.wisdomherbs.com or www.steviaplus.com. These have a little fiber in it but not enough to make a difference to some of us. Stevia is fantastic for diabetics. Glad you found a natural substance and not a man-made poison that comes from a lab!!!


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

I'd also love a copy of the stevia brownie recipe. (More for clients than myself.)Personally, I've used many brands of stevia and I still think it tastes pretty nasty. But, I agree, IF other sugars bothered me, I'd appreciate it more.I don't care for the 'black licorice' taste, but I've never cared for it, anise or fennel. People who like these should love stevia.


----------

